# Canon 1000D vs. Nikon D3000



## WTFlikeROFL (16. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer neuen Spiegelreflex.
Diese sollte max 400 Euro kosten, ich hab mir die zwei in die engere Auswahl gezogen, könnt mir aber auch gerne bessere für den Preis vorschlagen.

Canon EOS 1000D (SLR) mit Objektiv EF-S 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 (2766B065) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Nikon D3000 (SLR) mit Objektiv AF-S VR DX 18-55mm 3.5-5.6G (VBA250K001) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Vielen Dank.


----------



## derP4computer (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo.

Schau mal hier:

DSLR-Forum
oder
Nikon Fotografie-Forum

Ausserdem: Die Canon hat Live View und alle mal mehr als meine Nikon D40 (der Nachfolger müsste die D3000 sein) und oder EOS 500D (bin nicht sicher ob sie drüber oder drunter liegt).
Ächz das Alter.!  

MfG


----------



## Zoon (17. Juni 2010)

Naja Live View zählt nicht unbedingt, meine D90 hats auch aber seitdem ich mit der DSLR arbeite hab ich es noch nie genutzt.

Bei der Nikon lieber nur den Body nehmen das Kitobjektiv ist nicht so doll.


----------



## Ryokage (17. Juni 2010)

Also ich war heute zufällig in nem Saturn und hatte mal ein bissel in der DSLR Abteilung rumgeschaut und hatte da die 3000 in der Hand und muss sagen, ich fand sie von der Handhabe nicht so toll. Irgendwie waren die Knöpfe doof angeordnet. Da ist die 1000D besser gemacht. Kann aber sehr persönlicher Eindruck sein, weil ich auch ne Canon 400D gewohnt bin. Deshalb aber Tipp für dich: anfassen und rumspielen, die bedien Cams müsste es in jedem Elektronik Markt geben. Dannn merkt man schnell was einem gefällt. Ansonsten macht die 1000D auf alle Fälle gute Bilder, achte nur drauf, das wenn du sie mit Kitobjektiv kaufst, das es das 18-55 *IS* ist, also das mit Bildstabilisator, soll besser sein in der Abbildungsleistung als das alte Kit ohne Stabi. Bei der 1000 werden beide verkauft.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (17. Juni 2010)

Werde in nächster Zeit mal in den Media Markt schauen... allerdings könnte ich die Nikon ohne Objektiv kaufen und die 15-55 bzw. 25-200 mm Objektive meines Freundes nutzen, welche mir sehr gut gefallen haben.
Solange die Nikon in der Bildqualität die Nase vorne hat wäre mir die Handhaben erstmal nicht so wichtig, vorrangig zählt dass sie ein gutes Bild macht und optisch gut aussieht


----------



## Ryokage (17. Juni 2010)

Na wenn du Objektive kriegen könntest, dann wäre es schon optimal dann vielleicht zur Nikon zu greifen. Ich denke bei der Bildquali werden sich die Cams nicht viel nehmen, wenn dann such Tests, denn das werden Unterschiede sein die der Foto-Normalo nicht mehr unbedingt sieht.



WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Handhaben erstmal nicht so wichtig, vorrangig zählt dass sie ein gutes Bild macht und optisch gut aussieht



Sorry, aber gaaanz blöde Antwort, denn wenn die Cam nicht gut in der Hand liegt, macht das Fotographieren keinen Spaß und vor allem kommen da keine guten Bilder bei raus. Gerade bei schlechtem Licht oder hektischen Situationen musst du die Kamear perfekt halten und bedienen können.

Und gute Bilder macht der Mensch hinter der Kamera, es gibt viele Leute die mit Kompakten bessere Bilder machen als andere mit ner DSLR.


----------



## Jami (17. Juni 2010)

Ich gebe dir eins mit auf den Weg: Die Nikons haben eine viel vieeeeel bessere Detailschärfe. Das heißt, wenn du das Bild später am PC ranzoomst, wird das nicht so verwaschen, natürlich ist das auch Objektivsache, aber generell ist das Bild der Nikons im Detail klarer.


----------



## pixelflair (17. Juni 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir eins mit auf den Weg: Die Nikons haben eine viel vieeeeel bessere Detailschärfe. Das heißt, wenn du das Bild später am PC ranzoomst, wird das nicht so verwaschen, natürlich ist das auch Objektivsache, aber generell ist das Bild der Nikons im Detail klarer.



woher willst du das denn bitte wissen?


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (17. Juni 2010)

Also besser die D3000 ? oder gibst bis 350 euro ne bessere ?


----------



## Ryokage (17. Juni 2010)

Jami schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir eins mit auf den Weg: Die Nikons haben eine viel vieeeeel bessere Detailschärfe. Das heißt, wenn du das Bild später am PC ranzoomst, wird das nicht so verwaschen, natürlich ist das auch Objektivsache, aber generell ist das Bild der Nikons im Detail klarer.



Also da möchte ich doch dann auch mal wissen, was du da vergleichst. Also bitte ne Angabe welches Modell bei Nikon da besser sein soll als welches bei Canon. Denn wenn die Canons ja allgemein soooo viel schlechter sind, warum haben dann so viele Profis trotzdem eine. 
In der Kleinsten Klasse gibt es eigentlich keine großen Unterschiede, was ich dann auch durch die folgenden beioden Testberichte bestätigt sehe
Nikon D3000
Canon EOS 100D


----------



## pixelflair (17. Juni 2010)

In dem Preissegment würde ich zur Canon greifen...

( erst bei vergleich 550D -> D90 würd ich zur D90 greifen xD )


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (17. Juni 2010)

Zu der von mir vorgeschlagenen oder gibts noch ne bessere ?


----------



## Ryokage (17. Juni 2010)

Mhmm, ist halt die Kostenfrage, wenn du für die Nikon nur den Body brauchst, biste bei 323 Euro , mit Kit Objektiv bei 398 Euro.
Bei der Canon 1000D biste bei 398 Euro mit dem alten 18-55 Kit und bei 499 Euro mit dem wohl besseren 18-55 IS.


----------



## Taitan (17. Juni 2010)

Ich bin mit meiner Pentax K-x sehr zufrieden. Pentax K-x Review: 1. Introduction: Digital Photography Review

Ab Seite 20 oder so wird die K-X mit der Canon und der Nikon sehr gut im Bildervergleich dargestellt.

lg, jessy


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (17. Juni 2010)

Übersteigt mein Preisniveau um weiten.


----------



## Zoon (18. Juni 2010)

Nehm die D3000 Body und als Alternative zum Kitobjektiv:

Sigma 18-50/2.8-4.5 DC OS HSM Objektiv für Nikon: Amazon.de: Elektronik

gute Festbrennweite:

Nikon AF Nikkor 50mm 1:1,8D Objektiv: Amazon.de: Elektronik

Evtl. stellen die dir im Fotoladen auch so ein "Kit" aus Kamera und Objektiv zusammen.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Übersteigt mein Preisniveau um weiten.


 
*Was ist dein Preisbereich?*
(1.  "Normalpreis" und
2. "Max.Preis" bis zur absoluten Schmerzgrenze)
*Und was willst du alles dafür haben?*
(also noch Tasche, Karte, Akku, UV-Filter...?)

Denn das Sigma 17-70 ist auch noch ne interessante Option für den Einstieg.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (18. Juni 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Nehm die D3000 Body und als Alternative zum Kitobjektiv:
> 
> Sigma 18-50/2.8-4.5 DC OS HSM Objektiv für Nikon: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> ...



och das ist schon besser -.-
gut da solche vorschläge kommen - gehen wir zu meiner Preisvorstellung über.



der_yappi schrieb:


> *Was ist dein Preisbereich?*
> (1.  "Normalpreis" und
> 2. "Max.Preis" bis zur absoluten Schmerzgrenze)
> *Und was willst du alles dafür haben?*
> ...



Preisvorstellung bis 350
Schmerzgrenze 400
Allerallerallerletzter Preis: 450 

Was ich haben will.. Only only only Kamera mit Objektiv, karte, tsche uv filter.. brauch ich alles nicht.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> och das ist schon besser -.-
> gut da solche vorschläge kommen - gehen wir zu meiner Preisvorstellung über.
> 
> 
> ...




Meine ehrliche Meinung:
Spar eine weile (auch wenns schwer fällt) und steig bei >500€ als Minimum ein.
Sonst sagt dir die Cam nicht zu und du kaufst doppelt.
Schmerzgrenzenpreis würde ich in Richtung 650€ tendieren.
Ich weiß, ist ne Menge Holz.


Also eher Canon 450D / Nikon D5000 / Nikon D90.
Und glaub mir, wenn du erst mal mit DSLR anfängst, kommen AUTOMATISCH Sachen wie Tasche, größere oder schnellere Karte, UV-Filter, neue Objektive, Stativ dazu.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (18. Juni 2010)

Darum gehts nicht, die Kohle hätte ich, aber wenn ich überlege wieviel mir eine gute Kamera Wert ist und sehe was für super Bilder mein Freund mit seiner Nikon D80 macht würde ich klar sagen dass mir eine ebengebürtige Kamera ausreichen würde und deswegen wäre es mir die Sache nicht Wert das doppelte reinzustecken.


----------



## The Rock (18. Juni 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einer Sony Alpha 330 ?
400 mit Kitobjektiv, Live View, eingebauter bildstabilisator... 
Sony Alpha 330 (SLR) schwarz mit Objektiv AF 18-55mm 3.5-5.6 DT SAM (DSLR-A330L) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (18. Juni 2010)

Und wieso sollte die besser sein als die Canon oder Nikon ?


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Darum gehts nicht, die Kohle hätte ich, aber wenn ich überlege wieviel mir eine gute Kamera Wert ist und sehe was für super Bilder mein Freund mit seiner *Nikon D80* macht würde ich klar sagen dass mir eine *ebengebürtige Kamera* ausreichen würde und deswegen wäre es mir die Sache nicht Wert das doppelte reinzustecken.



Also D80 Niveau?

Dann bei Nikon kucken ob du ne gebrauchte D80 kriegst. Oder gleich zur D90.
Der Vorteil der beiden ist das zweite, kleine Display (möchte ICH nicht mehr missen).
Bei Canon -> EOS450D

Sony ist an sich ganz gut. Allerdings verlieren die jpegs gerne an Detailschärfe und die Sonys rauschen gerne bei höheren ISOs.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (18. Juni 2010)

Vergess bitte nicht mein Budget !!

Alle von dir genannten Kameras übersteigen dieses.

Wenn die Canon 1000D oder besser die Nikon D3000 auf diesem Niveau wären, was ich nicht weiß, würde es mir genügen.


----------



## der_yappi (18. Juni 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Vergess bitte nicht mein Budget !!
> 
> Alle von dir genannten Kameras übersteigen dieses.
> 
> Wenn die Canon 1000D oder besser die Nikon D3000 auf diesem Niveau wären, was ich nicht weiß, würde es mir genügen.



Du willst D80-Niveau?
Also dann MINIMUM D5000.
Und da dein Kumpel Nikon hat, würde ich auch zu diesem System greifen.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (18. Juni 2010)

Wieviel schlechter ist denn die D3000 ? Ich dachte sie sei gleichwertig.


----------



## Ryokage (18. Juni 2010)

Also ich halte es für Unsinn jetzt eine besser schlechter Diskussion anzufangen, denn wenn es immer darum geht, dann kann man sich gleich ne EOS 5D MarkII holen, dazu ein paar L Objektive, dann ist man so bei 5000 bis 6000 Euro oder mehr und hat das Beste vom Besten....

Der Preisrahmen ist klar und in diesem sind beide Kameras (3000 und 1000) ganz gut, wenn du für die Nikon Objektive geschenk haben kannst, dann nimm die Nikon und die kostenlosen Objektive und lern erst mal damit Fotographieren. Später wirst du dann merken was du willst und brauchst und selbst dann braucht man meisten erst mal andere Objektive oder nen Blitz oder weiß ich was.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (18. Juni 2010)

Die Antwort find ich genauso sinnlos wie die von dir angesprochene Diskussion.
1. bekomm ich für keine Kamera Objektive geschenkt, woher hast du dass denn?
2. Will ich nicht jetzt eine minderwertige Kamera kaufen, wenn sie nichts taugt, deswegen die Suche nach dem Vergleich mit der D80 - unter der Qualität dieser will ich nicht liegen.
Will dich damit nicht angreifen, nur dich darauf hinweisen dass ich nichts will bei dem es mir später leid tut dass ich es gekauft hab.


----------



## Ryokage (18. Juni 2010)

Mhmm, du hattets doch mal geschrieben, das ein Freund von dir noch Objektive hat für Nikon und du die nutzen könntest. Hatte angenommen das es von ihm ungenutzte Geräte sind die er dir kostenlos überlässt. Wennn nicht, hab ich das wohl flasch verstanden.
Tipp dazu: Infos gleich und vollständig geben, das du D80 Quali willst, hätte in den Startpost und nicht auf Seite 3 gehört, wenn du nicht genau sagtst was du willst ist es schwer zu helfen. AM Anfang hieß es imemr nur möglichst billig.....


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (18. Juni 2010)

Mein Freund hat eben eine D80 und verwendet ein 18-55 und ein 25-200 Objektiv.
Ich könnte immer das verwendet dass er gerade nicht benötigt, aber geschenkt bekomme ich diese nicht.
Es stand auch schon fest dass ich eine der im Startpost erwähnten Kamera´s nehme, allerdings kam es dann auf dass diese nicht mit einer D80 mithalten könnten, grob herausgefiltert aus dem Zusammenhang, und ich will ja eine die das kann.

Ist eine D3000 der D80 unterlegen, wenn ja wie stark und wie macht es sich bemerkbar ?


----------



## STSLeon (18. Juni 2010)

Würde gleich zu D90 raten. Der Vorteil ist ab D90 können alle passenden Nikon Objektive wieder verwendet werden. Das ist auch der große Vorteil der Marke in meinen Augen im Vergleich zu Canon oder Sony (übrigens Minolta). Bei uns im MM kostet die D90 mit Objektiv grade 870€ da war ich auch am sabbern


----------



## pixelflair (18. Juni 2010)

STSLeon schrieb:


> Würde gleich zu D90 raten. Der Vorteil ist ab D90 können alle passenden Nikon Objektive wieder verwendet werden. Das ist auch der große Vorteil der Marke in meinen Augen im Vergleich zu Canon oder Sony (übrigens Minolta). Bei uns im MM kostet die D90 mit Objektiv grade 870€ da war ich auch am sabbern




ja die d90 is schon ne feine cam...  hab sie jetzt nen 3/4 jahr und liebe sie heute noch xDDD


----------



## The Rock (18. Juni 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte die besser sein als die Canon oder Nikon ?


Ganz einfach, die wäre in deinem 450 Euro Limit und hat im Gegensatz zur Canon und Nikon den Bildstabilisator im Gehäuse, das heißt, mit jedem Objektiv (also auch mit billigen) wird stabilisiert, während die Objektive mit VR für Nikon z.B. wesentlich mehr als die ohne kosten. Und Live View hätte sie auch, was bei Nikon mindestens eine D5000 wäre und die kostet mit VR Objektiv wieder 500 Euro.


----------



## derP4computer (18. Juni 2010)

Hallo!

Habe heute bei Saturn die Canon 1000D für 333€ mit 18-55 Objektiv gesehen.
Das nenne ich mal einen Kampfpreis und von den restlichen €uros holst du dir eine vernünftige SDHC Karte. Dann bist du immer noch in deinem 400€ Budget.!

MfG


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (18. Juni 2010)

Das sagst du mir jetzt xD ?
Werd am Montag mal reinschauen wenn sie dann noch da ist werd ich stark überlegen 
und stsleon, du kannst auch bei nikon und canon die objektive untereinander tauschen, deswegen schrieb ich dass ich objektive im falle dass es eine nikon wird auch von meinem freund leihen kann.


----------



## The Rock (19. Juni 2010)

Beim MM gibts die D3000 für das Geld: Media Markt: Foto-Schnäppchen oder Ladenhüter? - News - CHIP Online


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (19. Juni 2010)

Danke da schau ich doch gleich mal vorbei, jetzt steht aber die gleiche Frage wieder im Raum -.-

Canon 1000D = 333 Euro      vs.          Nikon D3000 = 333 Euro


----------



## Ryokage (19. Juni 2010)

Hingehen, noch mal anfassen und ausprobieren und dann den Bauch entscheiden lassen.
Bei der Nikon gibts allerdings ja gleich ne SD-Karte und ne Tasche dazu, zwei Sachen die du eh bräuchtest, da würdest du also noch mal nen bissel sparen.


----------



## The Rock (19. Juni 2010)

Einfach hier die Bildquali vergleichen:

Nikon D3000 review: Real-life results, Nikon D3000 vs Canon EOS 1000D / XS vs Sony Alpha A230 | Cameralabs
Nikon D3000 review: High ISO Noise results, Nikon D3000 vs Canon EOS 1000D / XS vs Sony Alpha A230 | Cameralabs

und dann die mit den meisten Features nehmen.  Die 1000D hat z.B. nur ein 2,5" Screen, während die Nikon 3" hat. Canon hat dagegen Live View, was zwar durch den kleine Monitor etwas fitzelig sein könnte, aber immerhin.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (19. Juni 2010)

Die Bildqualitätsvergleiche bringen mir nicht viel. Live-View ist mir nicht so wichtig, auch nicht ein größeres Display.


----------



## Ryokage (19. Juni 2010)

Die Bildvergleiche bringen ne Menge, gerade das Rauschverhalten bei höheren ISO ist bei der Canon klar besser als bei den Nikon. Mna sieht da vor allem ganz gut, das die Hersteller zwar immer damit prahlen, das ihre Cams hohe ISO Werte haben, aber dem Nutzer wird hier vorenthalten, das ab ISO 1600 meist nur Mist rauskommt. Siehe der Vergleich, Nikon nur noch Rauschen, Canon scheint etwas besser, gute Balanche zwischen Rauschen und Rauschunterdrückung. Die Nikon bietet z.B. ISO 3200, was aber egal ist, weil wenn man damit nen Bild macht wird es eh nix, also kann man es auch lassen.
Die Schärfe würde ich auch bei Canon etwas besser einschätzen, aber hier ist bei den Canon das 18-55IS drauf, das etwas schärfer sein soll als das 18-55, was in dem günstigen Angebot dabei ist.


----------



## The Rock (19. Juni 2010)

Dann lass das Los entscheiden. 

Wobei wenn beim Canon Angebot kein stabilisierendes Objektiv dabei ist, würde ich die Nikon nehmen. Wenn die Bilder verwackeln, bringt das bessere Rauschverhalten auch nicht so viel.


----------



## pixelflair (19. Juni 2010)

Ryokage schrieb:


> Die Bildvergleiche bringen ne Menge, gerade das Rauschverhalten bei höheren ISO ist bei der Canon klar besser als bei den Nikon. Mna sieht da vor allem ganz gut, das die Hersteller zwar immer damit prahlen, das ihre Cams hohe ISO Werte haben, aber dem Nutzer wird hier vorenthalten, das ab ISO 1600 meist nur Mist rauskommt. Siehe der Vergleich, Nikon nur noch Rauschen, Canon scheint etwas besser, gute Balanche zwischen Rauschen und Rauschunterdrückung. Die Nikon bietet z.B. ISO 3200, was aber egal ist, weil wenn man damit nen Bild macht wird es eh nix, also kann man es auch lassen.
> Die Schärfe würde ich auch bei Canon etwas besser einschätzen, aber hier ist bei den Canon das 18-55IS drauf, das etwas schärfer sein soll als das 18-55, was in dem günstigen Angebot dabei ist.




leicht canon verliebt ? xD

also das mit Iso kann ich nämlich absolut nicht bestätigen


----------



## Ryokage (19. Juni 2010)

Ich bin jetzt rein nach dem geposteten Vergleich gegangen, wo die Nikon eindeutig stärker rauscht. Wenn du da andere Erfahrungen hast, kann das so sein. Und hohe ISO sind bei allen Herstellern schlecht, insofern ist es nur ne fargliche Entscheidung von Nikon ISO3200 überhaupt anzubieten, wenn es eh nix verwertbares liefert.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (19. Juni 2010)

Erklärt mir einer mal bitte was ISO ist?


----------



## netheral (19. Juni 2010)

Da hier auch das Wort Sony gefallen ist: Ich habe eine Alpha 230 und bin leider garnicht (mehr) begeistert. Bei dem 1. In-die-Hand-nehmen noch sehr toll, die Bildqualität ist auch für die <300 Euro nicht verkehrt, aber ich werde jetzt entweder ins Canon oder Nikon Lager gehen.

Warum? Anfangs lag die Cam gut in der Hand. Im Alltagsbetrieb stellte sich heraus, dass sie mir einfach ein Level zu klein ausfällt und darum die Fotos schneller verwackeln, weil ich leicht verkrampfe.
Außerdem ist der interne Stabi kein Segen. Die Fotos werden ohne durch die Bank besser. Erst bei Belichtunszeiten unter 1/30 Sek. ist das Teil etwas wert. Wenn man ihn z.B. am Stativ nicht ausschaltet, hat man schneller verwackeln als man gucken kann, weil die Cam versucht, nicht vorhandenes Wackeln auszugleichen und dann ist das Foto so verwackelt wie aus Freihand.
Mittlerweile hätte ich ebenfalls gerne Live-View. Nicht, um es immer zu benutzen sondern, um es in den richtigen Situationen (Blickwinkel, Zeit) zu nutzen. So wird mir in einem kleinen Sucher der Schärfepunkt nicht 100% klar. Auf einem gut aufgelösten LV Display kann man hingegen alles sehr toll sehen. So kann man herrlich bei Hardwarepics manuell fokussieren. Habe es so ausprobiert - es liegt mir mehr als AF über Sucher. Kann natürlich bei jedem wieder anders sein, ich empfinde es zumindest leichter, auch wenn es kein "echtes DSLR Handling" ist.

Meine Anpeilung derzeit: EOS 550d, da sie trotz des großen Sensors gute Rauschwerte hat (lieber ISO 400 als zu verwackeln) und laut diversen Tests eine super Bildqualität raushaut. Dazu hatte ich sie ca. 1 Std. lang im Einsatz und muss sagen, dass sie auch nach einer Stunde fast zu gut zum Abgeben in der Hand lag.  Sogar das Kitzoom soll laut diversen Tests gut taugen.
Das Display ist auch ein Traum. Vielleicht wirds doch eine 450 / 500, wenn mir die 550 zu teuer bleibt. :/

Bei Nikon gefiel mir die Griffigkeit und die schönen schweren Bodys - aber die Tasten lagen mir nicht. Dafür lagen sie Bombe. Bei Canon war der Griff auch sehr gut, die Bedienelemente gut erreichbar aber die Cam minimal zu leicht. Daher wirds wieder ein harter Kampf, bevor ich mich entscheide. 

Und gerade das - das weiss ich mittlerweile - ist wichtig. Der Mensch macht das Bild. Wenn die Kammera dem Menschen nicht in der Hand liegt und ihm Spaß macht, dann bringt selbst ne Hasselblad für 30.000 Euronen nur Schrott, darauf wette ich.

Daher: Lies dir hier noch einmal die Punkte zu beiden Cams durch und dann geh in den Laden und nimm beide in die Hand. Teste, ob dir die Cam gut liegt, du alle Bedienelemente bequem erreichen kannst und welche Cam ruhiger in der Hand liegt. Und die nimmst du dann.  Selbst eine Cam mit schlechtem Kit, die dir gut in der Hand liegt, zaubert bessere Bilder als eine mit Top-Objektiv, an der du nur verkrampfst.

Ich habe den Fehler gemacht meine Alpha zu übereilt zu kaufen und nicht lange genug zu testen - nie wieder. Die Cam mag toll sein - und nein, Sony ist kein Schrott sondern sogar sehr gut - aber wenn ich sie nicht bedienen kann, was bringt sie mir?
Komischerweise kann mein Vater mit der super umgehen, obwohl er viel größere Hände als ich hat. oO


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (19. Juni 2010)

Danke dir, hat mir geholfen. Das einzig gute scheint zu sein wenn ich in den Laden gehe und sie auf Handhabung ausprobier.


----------



## netheral (19. Juni 2010)

Genau so ist es.  Wie gesagt, ich habe es zwar selber getan, aber die Cams nur kurz in die Griffel genommen. 5 Minuten solltest du dir schon nehmen, auch wenn die Verkäufer das in meinem Fall schon nach 1 Min nicht mehr so toll gefunden haben. 

ISO ist die erhöhung der Sensorempfindlichkeit. So sind die Sensoren z.B. bei ISO 800 viel empfindlicher als bei 100. So benötigt man für die gleiche Belichtung viel kürzere Verschlusszeiten als bei niedrigen ISO-Werten. Jedoch nimmt durch die höhere Empfindlichkeit auch die Störanfälligkeit zu - Rauschen entsteht. Bei Canons ist es imho anfangs eher S/W, wärend es bei meiner Alpha 230 schon bei ISO200 derbe ins farbliche Rauschen geht. :E Bei der 550d habe ich bei ISO400 kaum störendes Rauschen gefunden.

Naja, je nach Bildinhalt kann rauschen sogar förderlich für das Bild sein.


----------



## Ryokage (19. Juni 2010)

netheral schrieb:


> Außerdem ist der interne Stabi kein Segen. Die Fotos werden ohne durch die Bank besser. Erst bei Belichtunszeiten unter 1/30 Sek. ist das Teil etwas wert. Wenn man ihn z.B. am Stativ nicht ausschaltet, hat man schneller verwackeln als man gucken kann, weil die Cam versucht, nicht vorhandenes Wackeln auszugleichen und dann ist das Foto so verwackelt wie aus Freihand.



Schade das du es selbst lernen musstest, viele die neu dabei sind wissen das leider nicht, das der Stabi nicht immer an sein darf. Ich selbst komme in den meisten Situationen sowieso ohne gut klar, alles eine Frage der Haltetechnik wenn man mich fragt (für diese ist aber eine gute Ergonomie wichtig).


----------



## der_yappi (19. Juni 2010)

Nikon ist, was ISO betrifft, auch seeehr gut.
Ich hab, da ich oft auf Konzerten bin, meist ISO 1000, eher 1600.
Und die Bilder kommen immer noch sehr gut.
Siehe hier.

Bei Tageslicht solltest du aber nicht solch hohe ISOs nehmen


----------



## pixelflair (19. Juni 2010)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Nikon ist, was ISO betrifft, auch seeehr gut.
> Ich hab, da ich oft auf Konzerten bin, meist ISO 1000, eher 1600.
> Und die Bilder kommen immer noch sehr gut.
> Siehe hier.
> ...



danke endlich mal einer meiner meinung 
hab auch schon oft genug mit iso1600 geschossen und man sieht kaum rauschen


----------



## Zoon (19. Juni 2010)

derP4computer schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe heute bei Saturn die Canon 1000D für 333€ mit 18-55 Objektiv
> MfG



Ists das neue Kit oder das alte ohne IS? Bei letzterem Finger weg ...

Nicht dass der IS bei ner DSLR so wichtig ist, aber das Canon Kit mit IS ist auch allgemein vom optischen noch viel besser.

Beim Body kannste ruhig preisgünstig anfangen, investier in eine gute Linse.

Dann siehste ja was für Bilder du am liebsten machst, und was für Features du fürn nächsten Body so brauchst, ob nun HD Video oder hohe Serienbildfrequenz für Sportaufnahmen, High ISO für Konzertaufnahmen, oder Modi für Langzeitbelichtungen.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (20. Juni 2010)

Ist eine D60 über meinen zwei Favouriten oder drunter ?


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juni 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Ist eine D60 über meinen zwei Favouriten oder drunter ?



Darunter - Außerdem sind D40 / D40x und D60 Auslaufmodelle

Diese drei sind durch die D3000 und D5000 ersetzt worden. Und wenn ICH (persönlich) zwischen 3000er und 5000er wählen müsste, würde ich die D5000 nehmen. Denn dann hast du immer noch die Möglichkeit, Linsen von deinem Kumpel zu nutzen.
ABER: Wie bei den drei kleinen und der D3000 brauchst du Objektive mit eingebautem AF-Motor um den Autofokus nutzen zu können.
Bei Nikon nennen die sich AF-*S*, bei Sigma haben die *HSM* im Namen, wies bei Tokina und Tamron vom Namen aussieht weiß ich nicht. (Bei Tamron gibts aber das 17-50 f2.8 auch mit Motor)
Nikon-D-Serie ? Wikipedia


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (20. Juni 2010)

Also kauf ich besser eine D3000 oder Canon 1000D als eine D60? Wirklich stark drunter ?


----------



## Zoon (20. Juni 2010)

Musst selber wissen, die die 4 stelligen Nikons brauchst Objektive mit eingebauten Motor fürn Autofokus - wichtiger Punkt den ich vorn vergessen habe zu erwähnen.

Haben die Objektive von deinen Freund kein Motor kannst halt nur manuell fokussieren (naja übt halt auch wieder ).


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juni 2010)

Zoon schrieb:


> Musst selber wissen, die die 4 stelligen Nikons brauchst Objektive mit eingebauten Motor fürn Autofokus - wichtiger Punkt den ich vorn vergessen habe zu erwähnen.
> 
> Haben die Objektive von deinen Freund kein Motor kannst halt nur manuell fokussieren (naja übt halt auch wieder ).



Ist bei allen "kleinen" Nikons so:


D40 /x
D60
D3000
D5000

Bei D50 / 70(s) / D80 und D90 (und alles darüber hinaus) ist dem nicht so.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (20. Juni 2010)

Fokusieren tut er meiner Meinung nach bei der D80 automatisch, ist das bei der D60, Canon 1000D oder Nikon 3000D nicht der Fall? Zoomen ist auf jeden Fall bei allen spiegelreflex manuell, verwechselst du das ?


----------



## Ryokage (20. Juni 2010)

Die Fokussieren alle automatisch insofern man die richtigen Objektive an der richtigen Kamera benutzt, nur wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, gibt es Nikon Modelle die einen Autofokus Motor im Gehäuse haben und welche ohne. Genauso gibt es Objektive mit Motor und ohne. Eine D3000 ohne Fokusmotor im Gehäuse braucht also ein Objektiv mit eigendem Motor.

Canon hat sowieso den Fokusmotor IMMER im Objektiv.


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (20. Juni 2010)

Also kann ich da mächtig daneben langen wenn ich das falsche Objektiv kauf?
Lieber Canon ? Ich bin verwirrt -.-


----------



## Ryokage (20. Juni 2010)

Kannste, aber da sollte jeder Objektiv-Hersteller seine eigende klare Bezeichung haben, sprich wenn man es weiß, kann man da nix falsches kaufen. Ich würde das nicht als Entscheidungsgrund gegen Nikon sehen. Muss man halt genau hinsehen. Aber Objektive sind ja auch keine Spontankäufe, da informiert man sich ja vorher.


----------



## der_yappi (20. Juni 2010)

WTFlikeROFL schrieb:


> Also kann ich da mächtig daneben langen wenn ich das falsche Objektiv kauf?
> Lieber Canon ? Ich bin verwirrt -.-



Wie ich weiter oben geschrieben habe.
Wenn du eine kleine D-Nikon willst, ist bei den Objektiven auf folgendes zu achten:
Nikkor: Objektive mit AF-S oder AF-I im Namen (z.B.* Nikon AF-S DX Nikkor  18-55 1:3,5-5,6G VR)
*Sigma: HSM im Namen (z.B. Sigma 17-70 f2.8 DC Macro HSM)
Tamron ( Tamron AF 17-50mm 2,8  XR Di II LD ASL digitales Objektiv mit *"Built-In Motor"* für Nikon)





Ryokage schrieb:


> Kannste, aber da sollte jeder Objektiv-Hersteller  seine eigende klare Bezeichung haben, sprich wenn man es weiß, kann man  da nix falsches kaufen. Ich würde das nicht als Entscheidungsgrund  gegen Nikon sehen. Muss man halt genau hinsehen. Aber Objektive sind ja  auch keine Spontankäufe, da informiert man sich ja vorher.



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## The Rock (21. Juni 2010)

Bei Amazon gibts das D3000 Kit mit VR auch gerade für knapp unter 333 Euro:
Nikon D3000 SLR-Digitalkamera Kit inkl. 18-55mm: Amazon.de: Kamera & Foto


----------



## WTFlikeROFL (21. Juni 2010)

ob ich bei mediamarkt oder inet kauf ist dann auch wurst, nur hab ich beim media support vor ort und kann mir ein bild davon machen.


----------

